# Ticklish



## SnappingShark (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes, I'm bored, and when I'm bored, I take photos of objects which are pretty boring.

Here's a feather. Are you ticklish?


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 20, 2015)

a feather is erotic. 
the whole chicken is kinky


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 20, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> a feather is erotic.
> the whole chicken is kinky



Unless it's a chicken in a can!!







*gag*


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 21, 2015)

The feather shot is nicely done.  

Gag too on the chicken.


----------



## Designer (Jan 21, 2015)

BrightByNature said:


> Here's a feather.



I think it might have been better with just the one feather, and skip the other two leaving the frame.


----------



## Forkie (Jan 21, 2015)

BrightByNature said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > a feather is erotic.
> ...



That's a thing?!  WHAT THE F***?!! 






Nice shot, by the way (the feather - not the dead baby falling out of a robot vagina).


----------

